# Mustard Fried Fish



## texasflyfisher

_This was copied from another site but it sounded good_:
 
We all have a secret way we fry our fish. Here's mine:


In a ziploc bag mix together your fillets (whole or cut into chunks) enough yellow mustard to cover well and a few dashes of tabasco. Make sure your fish is coated well, seal your ziploc, and toss in the fridge for 30 mins.

Heat your oil (I like peanut) to 350

For batter I like 1 part all purpose flour, and 3 parts yellow cornmeal. Add in some black pepper, salt, and Tony C's. Take your fish outta the fridge and roll em in the batter. Then drop them in the hot oil. Fry until golden and floating. This is by far my favorite fried fish.

You can throw in some frys or tots and have one heck of a good meal. Goes well with ice cold cerveza or sweet iced tea.


----------



## NurseD-bait

That's close to how we make it but hubby puts the mustard in the egg wash then batters them up to fry...YUM-O this is my favorite!


----------



## fabian31268

yep mustard was my grandmothers secret we could never get her to cook our fish growing said it smell her house up then she started useing mustard worked great


----------



## fishbowl365

my buddy uses yellow mustard and italian style bread crumbs.........not to shabby!!!


----------



## steverino

*Cajun Fried Fish*

Met a real Cajun that gave me the recipe when we did a fish fry at our subdivision club. It is similar to some of the others with mustard, Tony C and hot sauce but he used a can of beer and 1/2 corn meal and 1/2 masa for the coating. I knew he was a real Cajun not only by his accent but also by how he tested the oil for the right temperature-he used a kitchen match and dipped it in the oil and when it ignites-it's hot enough! I'm sorry to say that I heard several years later that the gentleman had passed away.


----------



## FLOATING CABIN

I Agreeeee With All The Mustard And Such . Just Add Dryed Mashed Potatoe Flakes Out Of The Box 1/2 To 3/4 Cup To The Masa Same Amount( Which Is Corn Flour) And Decrease The Corn Meal To 1/3 Cup. With The Left Over Batter Devien And Deseed Some Jalepeno's And CHOP 'EM UP AND Add Just Enought Corn Flour And 1 Egg To Thicken The Mixture ( So It Will Stay Together) Mix It Up And Spoon Up In Little Balls An Drop In The Matched Grease ( Deliciousss Hush Puppies . It Is Quick Easy And Taste Excellent With The Fish.


----------



## Red3Fish

*Hush Puppies*

You just gotta add green onions to the hush puppies!!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## troy merrill

I got the mustard tip from Junebug on this board. And it is awesome. Believe it or not, the fish tastes just as good COLD the next day. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## railman

I've been doing the mustard recipe since the early 70's and always on white bass.I got the recipe from a fishing show with Mertice Driskell [sp].Another one he gave was buttermilk and Lawry's Seasoned Salt and pancake mix in a paper bag.Soak the fish in a mixture of buttermilk and seasoned salt then put pancake mix in a paper bag add the fish and shake.Taste pretty good.


----------



## Junebug

This came from my grandmother. Back in the day when there was an actual croaker run my Grandpa would go round up a mess and then granny would put the mustard fry on em! Sure brings back lots of good times everytime I cook fish this way. The key is for the grease to be 350 and not to over load the fryer. If everything is right the batter you should come off with every bite, not falling off in your hand while you dip.


----------



## Danny Jansen

Mustard is good, but try dipping in Pace Picante Sauce. Then cover in coen meal or whatever.


----------



## dpsdiver

Sounds good. I'll have to give it a try tonight and may experiment a little with it.


----------



## Indo China

Jalapeno tabassco on and zaterans wonderful fish fry. I know everyone makes thier own corn meal mix but this stuff is to easy and pre mixed.


The tabassco is mild and give the fish an awesome flavor. The mustard, the mustard we use on Alligator with 1 small can of sliced jalapenos. I alos like to fry a batch of fries and okra between to clean the grease out. Just make sure the oil is plenty hot since the okra is dense.

fry, eat, beer & repeat as needed until out of mentioned items or sastifryed.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Mustard really does wonders for any fish that's been in the freezer. It also makes them fry real crispy and fast.


----------



## Drifter

*Wwhhooooweeeee!!!!!!!!!!!*

Tried this the other night on some Mahi from Cabo and some trout from last year. This was some of the best tasting fried fish I have ever tasted. Thank You for the recipie!!!!!! This bud is for you!!!
:brew:

Drifter


----------



## jhfishersofmen

*Mustard*

I agree with using mustard on the fish, it really takes out the fishy taste when you cook it. I normally thaw out the fish and pat them dry then coat them with a good amout of mustard before battering them up


----------



## Haute Pursuit

We have been using mustard to fry kingfish balls for years. Only way I'll eat it fried.


----------



## Sweet Action

thats the ******* way...sure is good


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

Haute Pursuit said:


> We have been using mustard to fry kingfish balls for years. Only way I'll eat it fried.


yes, we feed everyone else kingfish that way too...........LOL

add some Lou. hotsauce not Tabasco and garlic powder to the mustard batter


----------



## EWV8434

*I know where you are coming from....*

My brother herd of the "mustard" several years back. I said your crazy. Needless to say we have been eating it w/ mustard ever since then. We mainly use the zaterans fish fry from sams to coat. Good eating. Also, try mixing a little craw-dad fish boil in with your coating..You'll be suprised and keep a cold beverage handy...It's spicy!EWV


----------



## kbc

I also use mustard on my chicken when i grill


----------



## Magnolia

EWV8434 said:


> My brother herd of the "mustard" several years back. I said your crazy. Needless to say we have been eating it w/ mustard ever since then. We mainly use the zaterans fish fry from sams to coat. Good eating. Also, try mixing a little craw-dad fish boil in with your coating..You'll be suprised and keep a cold beverage handy...It's spicy!EWV


I'll have to try that craw dad boil. I use the shrimp boil all the time but the craw dad is interesting.


----------



## Family Style

If you want crispy mix 2 parts mustard with 1 part white Vinger. Its better than just using regular Mustard.
Or use 2 parts Mustard and one part LA hot sauce.


----------



## muddnasty

jack daniels honey mustered on fish is the stuff


----------



## Captain Dave

Tried Huates Pursuits Honey Mustard Trout last night.. great mild flavor.. Did not overpower the fish.

Grilled ontop of onions....


----------



## RubenZamora

Hmmm my Wife uses Mustard in Chicken Wings but I never thought of using it in Fish. Wife and I love fried fish. We'll have to give it a try.


----------



## GafftopDave

fillets dusted in seasoned flour

then coated in a mixture of equal parts mustard and sour cream, with Tabasco and lemon juice.



shaken with heavily seasoned bread crumbs and the remaining seasoned flour, and let rest for 15 minutes.



tarter...mayo, diced dill and sweet pickles with juice, black olives, green onions, lemon juice, salt and pepper to taste.



Try it with Mahi or Black Bass.


----------

